# tweet and glass



## instalher (May 13, 2009)

iam looking at putting some ow2 tweets with dayton 2inch mids on the dash of my 03 civic . now the ow2s have near ruler flat on axis and off axis responce. now to not get imaging biasing from the near tweeter i have been told to place them parallel to the windshield. does this sound right? i have heard nothing but bad things about what the glass does to the sound, now i understand that this should open up the soundstage but i think sound quality will be diminished... and if you aim them in towards the centre roof light you tend to get imaging biasing.... so whats the dileo?? also the dayton 7 inch drivers are going to be cut into the kick panels and running infinite baffle. for subs i have two tens.. as well, xover is a rockford fosgate 360.2


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

wrong forum but why not acutally try them in different loations and make your own decision isntead of listening peoples advice 

b


----------

